# The best instant powdered milk?



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Any opinions out there concerning their taste and long term storage capability?
DB


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

This thread discusses powdered milk. http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/instant-dry-milk-2276/


----------

